# altolamprologus compressiceps sexing



## Galc (May 12, 2011)

I have one Altolamprologus Compressiceps Muzi godhead which I don't know if it is male or female. I did make a photo of it's vent in hope someone can tell me what t is. Anyone?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

How big is this fish?

I have never pulled them out of the water as they are easy to vent just by looking at them in the tank. So, I am not used to that view. With that said, I'd guess that's a female.


----------



## Galc (May 12, 2011)

Razzo said:


> How big is this fish?
> 
> I have never pulled them out of the water as they are easy to vent just by looking at them in the tank. So, I am not used to that view. With that said, I'd guess that's a female.


I think it is 3-4".

How you define sex?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Galc said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > How big is this fish?
> ...


You should be able to vent at that size.

Male vent is like the tip of a pencil









Female vents are more rounded


----------



## NYJetfan (Aug 19, 2014)

I dont follow you. Where is the vent in your picture, Razzo?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

The vent area is, almost, half way between the pelvic fins and the anal fin. Pictured below is a typical male Altolamp. vent:









Look in the same region on the pic of those two females for female vent.


----------



## NYJetfan (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for info. Gonna go try your lesson


----------

